# How many books do you have on your Kindle?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How many books do you have on your Kindle right now?  Not counting samples or newspapers, but including any on an SD card if you have one.  Feel free to come back and update your answer if you buy a whole bunch of books like I just did!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got five books and two samples.  Two of the books coincidentally have the word "Devil" in the title!  Hmmm.  A little strange?  That's excluding the Guide and Leslie's FAQ.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy, you may want to change the numbering. I had *71 BOOKS*. I also have samples, documents I've sent myself, newspapers, and short stories!

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Ok...*blush* I have 78, including Leslie's book  They're mostly classics that I never had to read in HS so when I was looking for a particular one that I wanted to read, I decided to just download some others as well )*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have at least 60 books, plus newspapers, magazines and blogs.  Also several documents (IRS publications) I sent to myself.

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Also several documents (IRS publications) I sent to myself.
> 
> Ann


*For pleasure *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I have 14 menu pages of books.  3 of the items are entire collections (Poe, Twain, Doyle)  so I have hundreds.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristin, I'm at 14 pages too, which I consider very virtuous, as I just trimmed it down from 17 pages


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Avalon said:


> Kristin, I'm at 14 pages too, which I consider very virtuous, as I just trimmed it down from 17 pages


Trim?? Trim?? why trim with the SD card?!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> Ann Von Hagel said:
> 
> 
> > Also several documents (IRS publications) I sent to myself.
> ...


In real life I do income taxes. Also sometimes teach tax courses. I like to have the pubs I may have to refer to handy. And since I now have the Kindle, it sure beat carrying a briefcase full of stuff when I am working. I've been storing them on an SD card so when I sort I can NOT show them all the time on my home pages.

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> > Ann Von Hagel said:
> ...


*Awesome...I remember when my girlfriend did taxes for H&R Block...constantly "studying". Glad that the Kindle made your life easier with regards to work *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have 12 books but MANY, MANY samples.

Linda


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I only have 3 right now... about 25 on my Amazon wish list and 25+ free ones on my computer that I haven't downloaded yet.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Just the free two from last week (see my signature) because I'm still awaiting my Kindle.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

I have only had my Kindle for about a week or so  but have more than 50 because I mostly read classics and I can get big compilations or complete works editions for pennys.

I have a complete works of Dickens, Sherlock Holmes, Tarzar series, Dostoyevsky, etc. So cheap. So awesome. Love the Kindle for this reason. Cheap. Can carry all of them with me. Don't even have a card in it either.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

My SD card has 143; but my Kindle is set to ignore them; I only see three pages. I trash everything I read (except the Kindle How To books) to keep down the clutter. I even delete the free books once I've read them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I keep most of my Kindle books in my media library.  It keeps the content list down to a manageable size.  

Once I start downloading free books, I'll get an SD card to transfer them off the Kindle if I think I want to read it again or delete entirely if I didn't care for the book that much.  

I keep wanting to get some free books, but it's just so easy to buy Amazon books right from the Kindle, I haven't taken the time to do the downloads through my computer.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> My SD card has 143; but my Kindle is set to ignore them; I only see three pages. I trash everything I read (except the Kindle How To books) to keep down the clutter. I even delete the free books once I've read them.


*Maybe you could teach me something Scott and I don't want to sound stupid since I probably haven't discovered all that my still nameless Kindle has to offer...how do you set it to ignore the SD card besides the obvious of taking it out*


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Trim?? Trim?? why trim with the SD card?!!


Kirstin, you're too funny! Yes, I have the 8GB card, so not running out of room anytime soon.

But, I really, really long for folders. Fourteen pages of books is too much to flip through! If I could put my mysteries in one place, my "comfort" books in another, my science/self-help/nonfiction in another, my samples in another, classics, sci-fi, history, well you get it.

I'd just love that kind of efficiency!

I'm leaning toward paying more for a book on Amazon even if I can get it cheaper elsewhere, because then I can save it in my media library and not have to have it on my Kindle all the time.

I also wish I could choose to show only the books on Kindle, not the books on my SD card; I could then keep books I might want "later" on the card, accessible but not cluttering up my homepage.

I know I've seen these suggestions over on the Amazon boards, I hope their product team is listening for improvements to Kindle v2.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I must have over 100 books on my kindle including all the cat who series book, as well as most of the pern series books to name a few series I read.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

jah said:


> I must have over 100 books on my kindle including all the cat who series book, as well as most of the pern series books to name a few series I read.


jah... I read a couple of the cat who series last summer when I found them in my mom's garage sale stash and really enjoyed them. Where did you find the series? I am most interested.
Angela


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I have over 300 not including samples, but including my SD card.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I have 170 books and 45 samples on my Kindle right now. Most of them are free classics. Those of you who have the complete libraries-ie Dickens,Twain,etc, do you like them? Are they easy to navigate? Guess I should just get a sample and see!

Lynn


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have over 350 books right now and I have bought them all from Amazon. My book budget is busting at the seams!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> I have over 350 books right now and I have bought them all from Amazon. My book budget is busting at the seams!


Wow! What was the first one you bought? Do you remember? how about the last one? Any recommendations?

Betsy


----------



## Tricia (Nov 8, 2008)

I have 15 books on my Kindle but I have had it less than a week.  The sad thing is I have read more than half of them already.
I just added the memory card that finally came in and I am sure I will have many more books in just a few months.  Do you all just love the samples?  I think they are great.  So much better than reading the back cover.

Tricia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tricia said:


> I have 15 books on my Kindle but I have had it less than a week. The sad thing is I have read more than half of them already.
> I just added the memory card that finally came in and I am sure I will have many more books in just a few months. Do you all just love the samples? I think they are great. So much better than reading the back cover.
> 
> Tricia


Congratulations on the new Kindle! Have you named yours yet? Mine is named Eleanor, after Eleanor the Roosevelt. 15 books is pretty good in a week.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome Tricia! I have had my _Kindle with no name _ for a week, too!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I only have 20  I've been very neglectful of my Kindle/reading. I tend to only buy books when I'm ready to read them. I have a bunch of free books I haven't read on there included in the 20.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lotus said:


> I only have 20  I've been very neglectful of my Kindle/reading. I tend to only buy books when I'm ready to read them. I have a bunch of free books I haven't read on there included in the 20.


Nothing wrong with showing some restraint, although it makes you somewhat unique on the Kindleboards, LOL! I'm trying to only buy books less than $3, although at the rate I'm adding them, I could have 100 $2 books in a month, which is over my budget! Sort of like when I worked in the fabric store--I only bought fabric if it was almost gone, still ended up with a WHOLE lot of fabric. (Saying among quilters: she who dies with the most fabric wins. Could something similar apply to Kindle owners and book lovers in general?)

Betsy


----------



## annelb (Nov 8, 2008)

I have only 4 books - my K is only 1 week old. 
Anne


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

5 menu pages, a mixture of samples and books.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow I am curious to see if any in the thread that posted back in 2008, what their count is now.  I already have over 400 and have only had my kindle since the second week in january.


----------



## rahrah12 (Jan 28, 2011)

I only have like 8.  Is it weird that I only add the next book that I plan on reading?

I am upset that I didn't add the whole A Song of Ice and Fire series because the price has gone up for since the HBO series is releasing.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have about 450 on mine now, but there are probably 75 in our archives (at least). My daughters, son-in-law, and I share an account.


----------

